# Pup mega hyper after vets?



## rachy (Dec 9, 2009)

Took Fester to vets this morning for his second vaccinations, micro chipped and to be wormed.

He has been mega hyper all day, hasn't slept and running round like a looney. Could this be to do with injections or the worming? He is also itching his neck quite a bit which i am guessing is the micro chip? He was wormed by Drontal.

Rachel
x


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I have read somewhere that dogs can have 'allergic' reaction to drontol which makes them hyper, like super hyper - charging round the house and biting things etc. Maybe its worth giving your vet a ring in the morning to ask them? The posts I have read have all said the same and its worn off by next morning..



> I gave him a Drontal tablet. Within about 2 and a half hours my puppt had become a devil. He was racing up and down the house with his ears back like a little rabbit. He was wee-ing and poo-ing all over the place and wouldn't let me hold him or touch him.
> This behaviour carried on through the night and I stayed up with him just to watch him and make sure he didn't hurt himself.
> 
> As my partner said- it's like he is on drugs!
> ...





> Strange that, I wormed my 11 week old Golden Retriever puppy with Drontal a the day before yesterday, gave it during the early evening. By bedtime the puppy was hyper. That night the dog did not sleep, nor did I. He was awake barking all night, I let him out a couple of times but he still would not settle, evetually had to leave him to it and go back to bed. He has never had a night anything like this before, he usually goes to bed and we don't hear a peep until about 5.30 in the morning. The next morning he was shattered, slept nearly all day and hardly ate until the evening.
> It was almost as though he had been fed amphetamines, then had the downer next day.
> Last night he was completely back to normal.
> The only thing that was done different was to give him the Drontal.
> I can find no mention of any side effects in relation to this drug, but next time will give it in the morning not the evening!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

rachy said:


> Took Fester to vets this morning for his second vaccinations, micro chipped and to be wormed.
> 
> He has been mega hyper all day, hasn't slept and running round like a looney. Could this be to do with injections or the worming? He is also itching his neck quite a bit which i am guessing is the micro chip? He was wormed by Drontal.
> 
> ...


Awww bless. I love the name!

It could be a reaction - I would give the vet a call just to check.

I know when I get injections from the dentist I start shaking all over - I get funny looks if I have to go anywhere - all wide eyed and shakey - no suprise then! lol!

I hope he's ok.

Laura


----------



## rachy (Dec 9, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> I have read somewhere that dogs can have 'allergic' reaction to drontol which makes them hyper, like super hyper - charging round the house and biting things etc. Maybe its worth giving your vet a ring in the morning to ask them? The posts I have read have all said the same and its worn off by next morning..


Thank you for that, it sounds exactly like him. He is charging up and down like an idiot and has been all day, i don't know how he isn't shattered yet! x


----------



## rachy (Dec 9, 2009)

Would just like to update and say Fester has calmed down this morning.

I was also beginning to wonder whether the vet had given my pup too much worming tablet. He weighs 5kg and he gave him one full Drontal tablet= per 10 kg body weight? Surely that cannot be right? x


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

rachy said:


> Would just like to update and say Fester has calmed down this morning.
> 
> I was also beginning to wonder whether the vet had given my pup too much worming tablet. He weighs 5kg and he gave him one full Drontal tablet= per 10 kg body weight? Surely that cannot be right? x


So then it should of been half? I suppose its just like overdosing us on pain killers, we go a bit high


----------



## rachy (Dec 9, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> So then it should of been half? I suppose its just like overdosing us on pain killers, we go a bit high


Yes thats what i would have thought, at least he is calmer today x


----------

